# Another mass bombing!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh yes how bout another one. There is a BOTL on this board that deserves one, yes he really does! We need to get this thing off the ground soon. So if you want in on it shot me a PM. I want to get this thing off by next wed the 14th. So let me hear from you!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm in, this is gonna be awesome...come on people


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I would like to do this Frank, but it will have to be soon. I'm leaving back to Iraq at the end of the month.:mumbles:

Note to self...don't volunteer for duty until *AFTER* Chistmas next year!! The wife won't let me miss 3 in a row.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see the devastation.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bump ^^^^^^^^^^
Come on guys, its a well deserved hit, just PM me!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> Bump ^^^^^^^^^^
> Come on guys, its a well deserved hit, just PM me!


Tx_tuff is right, lets bomb the hell out of this guy!!!

I am ready with a nice bomb...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on guys, what are you waiting for. I can tell you this guy really deserves it. And you send the bombs to him not to me if thats what you are worried about. Send me a PM for the details, than at least you can make your mind up.


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm constructing a small but potent one, just need to go by the B&M for the final piece.

.. on a side note, I was just thinking, I bet this forum turns up a lot of false positives for the poor guys at the NSA, all these bomb references!


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

mikedaddy said:


> .. on a side note, I was just thinking, I bet this forum turns up a lot of false positives for the poor guys at the NSA, all these bomb references!


I was thinking about that the other day... too funnny :lol:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Got a dozen so far!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have about 15 people but would love more!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^Still time to get in.^^^


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mikedaddy said:


> .. on a side note, I was just thinking, I bet this forum turns up a lot of false positives for the poor guys at the NSA, all these bomb references!


until I moved in Jan. I believe my name and address was on some sort of list to have my mail opened and checked by the US Marshals. I was a part of a taper group (sharing live shows of various bands, mostly Grateful Dead) and after about 6 moths of me getting packs of cd's 3 times a week, all of my stuff coming in was obviously opened and stamped "Inspected by US Marshals". this went on for quite a while and stopped about a week after I stopped getting cd's


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

but anyway, join in on the fun!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just a reminder to everybody sending this bomb out. It goes out thie Wed!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

He he, can't wait! This should be a pleasant surprise. Provided the target survives the pummeling, that is! :biggrin:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Bomb assembly has been complete.. will go out with tomorrow's mail.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

mikedaddy said:


> Bomb assembly has been complete.. will go out with tomorrow's mail.


Ditto....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Same here!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

bomb is built and ready to deliver...

ROCK AND ROLL


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Warhead is armed and in route!:whoohoo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

As promised inbound


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Pin has been pulled.......BOOM........


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

He he he he. This one's gunna be loud!
View attachment 5440


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Shot out!! Splash occuring Monday.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

mikedaddy said:


> .. on a side note, I was just thinking, I bet this forum turns up a lot of false positives for the poor guys at the NSA, all these bomb references!


This is true... Patefengreen and I were talking on the phone about this bombing. I heard several clicks, and then after one of the times I said "bomb", the line went dead. Coincidence? Faulty connection? Who knows. From now on, we're talking like gangsters on the phone. Here's a transcript of our last conversation:

Me: "You get that stuff for our friend?"
Rhonda: _"Which friend?"_
Me: "You know, that freind of ours we're sending the stuff to?"
Rhonda: _"Oh yeah, I got the stuff."_
Me: "Okay, let's do this thing we gotta do."
Rhonda: _"Fuggehdaboutit"_


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

1. The missile launches out of its silo by firing its first stage boost motor (_A_).
2. About 60 seconds after launch, the 1st stage drops off and the second stage motor (_B_) ignites. The missile shroud is ejected.
3. About 120 seconds after launch, the third stage motor (_C_) ignites and separates from the 2nd stage.
4. About 180 seconds after launch, third stage thrust terminates and the Post-Boost Vehicle (_D_) separates from the rocket.
5. The Post-Boost Vehicle maneuvers itself and prepares for re-entry vehicle (RV) deployment.
6. The RVs, as well as decoys and chaff, are deployed during backaway (unlike the figure suggests this occurs at the start of the midcourse phase, so during ascent)
7. The RVs and chaff re-enter the atmosphere at high speeds and are armed in flight.
8. The nuclear warheads detonate, either as air bursts or ground bursts.


The MIRV is inbound!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

You guys are crazy, lol.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

she's on her way

I drop bombs like hiroshima


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Tick Tock Tick Tock

0103 8555 7493 2668 2512

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm late posting LOL but mine was sent too!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh Yeah!
View attachment 5469

This CigarLive member is in for a world of hurt!!! My package was carefully deposited at my local post office yesterday as well. Those poor saps at the PO don't have a clue! he he


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya his postman is going to need an armored car to transport all these bombs! I couldnt imagine getting 15+ bombs on the same day! Hope he's home, i'd hate them all to sit on the porch...

Mine also went out as scheduled..


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

This my first bomb. I hope I did well.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> This my first bomb. I hope I did well.


As long as it's not MIA, it's all good!!! Can't wait for the destruction reports! :whoohoo:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope the bomb recipient doesn't get too upset about receiving all these cigars! Have you stopped to consider the amount of money that will have to be spent on the additional humidors needed to hold all these smokes?


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya that's gonna hurt!

My humi is full, I had to bomb a friend last night to fit all the padilla's I got in yesterday.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Incoming!

0103 8555 7492 1198 9368


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

cant wait for this to hit


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

These should start hitting today right?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

stlcards said:


> These should start hitting today right?


Yeah, I would think so. Recon (USPS DC status) shows that mine appears to be in enemy territory at this moment. I think we're just waiting for the target to trip the wire! Oh what drama!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Mine also appears to be en route!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I used UPS and they don't deliver on Saturday. I was just far enough out to make it 3 day instead of 2. So mine won't hit until Monday, blah!

It seems like every time I use USPS DC the site says shipping info recieved until the day after the package is delivered.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

stlcards said:


> It seems like every time I use USPS DC the site says shipping info recieved until the day after the package is delivered.


Yeah, I didn't use the online DC service. I used meter postage and took it directly to the PO, so my tracking info shows that it left the sorting facility this morning very near the said target destination (speaking in general terms cause "loose lips sink ships" and you never know what watchful eyes might be prying). Glad I didn't post my tracking number so the target wouldn't get suspicious. Now if the goons at the PO hurry up and do their job, it should pop today. Worst case scenario would be tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers for today though!!! This is almost more fun than Christmas! he he


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

My tracking number states that it left the sort facility this morning also.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

It's all fun and games until the postman gets blown away!! I did manage to get a picture just as the bombs detonated. He had begun to liquify, and then he was gone. No more truck, no mail, nothing. The bomb was so big that everything around him just disappeared. RIP my mailman brother.

WOW! I don't know what to say. Thank you all so much, I appreciate it tremendously. I'm sure all of you were just laughing as you pulled me along, letting me think I was one of the bombers, not the bomee. I don't even know what to say but thank you.

I'll get more detailed pics up in a bit. I'm still sorting through the wreckage and have to contact the post office about their missing employee, lol.

Thanks again!

Dustin


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha, that must have sent out a huge shockwave throughout the city! Enjoy!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

What? Your fingers were still attached enabling you to type that message? Hmmm, any Saturday stragglers should take care of that! Ha ha. Very awesome! Enjoy Dustin!

P.S. Please tell me we at least annihilated that silly little birdie! Go 'Stros!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!! Looks like you still have some more coming  can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

My fingers are nubs, just like one of the 601 Oscuros that Frank sent lol. I've been craving one of those all day!

And for your information Rhonda, the bird lives on.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Mr. Postman, Rest in Peace.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you got your 601 fix, Dustin. Man that birdie is one tough little cookie!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet, this worked out well


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> I used UPS and they don't deliver on Saturday. I was just far enough out to make it 3 day instead of 2. So mine won't hit until Monday, blah!
> 
> It seems like every time I use USPS DC the site says shipping info recieved until the day after the package is delivered.


SUCKA!!!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> SUCKA!!!!!!


HA! :roflmao: It all worked out very nicely AND someone else is gonna get bombed! Awesome!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

patefengreen said:


> What? Your fingers were still attached enabling you to type that message? Hmmm, any Saturday stragglers should take care of that! Ha ha. Very awesome! Enjoy Dustin!
> 
> P.S. Please tell me we at least annihilated that silly little birdie! Go 'Stros!!!


there may be a couple monday stragglers as well...just to take care of the onlookers who come over and say damn what happened to your mailbox and BOOM, a couple more injuries...


----------

